# visa overstay



## peanutbutterjellytime

I'm looking for anyone with contacts. 

I over stayed my visa. I was with my fiance and never bothered.... because this was the first country I had ever been to besides USA and I was just out of High school. Now I am married to my Beijing wife, and want to go back.

I applied for a visa but it was rejected. Any way I can pay a large fine or anything? I know you can do this in America, I know foreigner who overstayed but were allowed to come back by paying fine and showing they wouldn't overstay again.


----------



## Guest

The USA doesn't let you pay a fine to get back in to the country. You get a fine and a ban from the country for a set number of years. Once that time is up and if the fine was paid you can apply again for another visa. Though that wouldn't be easy. Those that breach immigration laws will always have issues getting another visa. 

Cant see china being much different or more lenient. Probably much worse.


I found http://www.travelchinaguide.com/embassy/visa/form.htm 

_ Overstaying
If you have overstayed your visa and would like to remain in the country make an application, as explained above, as soon as possible and apologise for your error. If you are leaving China anyway, you can just front up at the airport or border and be dealt with there. In either case, you will probably have to pay a fine of 500 RMB per day up to a maximum of 10000 RMB though you are not necessarily denied a new application or have further action taken. However, you could be expelled from the country and prohibited re-entry for 10 years._

So you probably have a fine waiting to be paid. Contact the embassy and find out.


----------



## Sizzling

no way of paying a fine, however you can talk to the people at the embassy. If you have the right documents, explain the situation and be nice and friendly to the person at the counter you have a chance. If you can speak a little bit of Chinese just so she sees you care, your chances are even better.
Another good idea would be to try to go via a visa agent, they often get visas easier processed. If it was quite some time ago that you overstayed, you should have a chance.


----------



## sabbysabb

*removal from china*

hi ,back in 2012 i overstayed in china for a month due to expense circumstances,the chineese police fined me about 5000 rmb and stamp a visa on my passport about 2 days saying that REMOVAL FROM CHINA(it is written on the visa sticker).Will this visa sticker affect my credibility if i apply for europe or uk visa ? awaiting for your reply peoples ,regardss,stay blessed


----------



## sabbysabb

hi ,back in 2012 i overstayed in china for a month due to expense circumstances,the chineese police fined me about 5000 rmb and stamp a visa on my passport about 2 days saying that REMOVAL FROM CHINA(it is written on the visa sticker).Will this visa sticker affect my credibility if i apply for europe or uk visa ? awaiting for your reply .regards


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

We do not know where you are based but a removal notice will show whatever country you apply for that you have previously overstayed!

It could well effect any visa application but this may well depend on which country your passport has been issued from.

You may well have to wait until your passport is renewed as these items are not transfered from one passport to another.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## sabbysabb

Zhongshan Billy said:


> We do not know where you are based but a removal notice will show whatever country you apply for that you have previously overstayed!
> 
> It could well effect any visa application but this may well depend on which country your passport has been issued from.
> 
> You may well have to wait until your passport is renewed as these items are not transfered from one passport to another.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


THanks for you reply billy ,i am basically from pakistan and i am going to apply for uk visa soon probably next year,that sticker visa on my passport is bit of concern for me but i have consulted the immigration agent ,he replied that it doesnot make a big difference but am still anxious about this issue.


----------



## sabbysabb

sabbysabb said:


> THanks for you reply billy ,i am basically from pakistan and i am going to apply for uk visa soon probably next year,that sticker visa on my passport is bit of concern for me but i have consulted the immigration agent ,he replied that it doesnot make a big difference but am still anxious about this issue.


what about if i change my passport now by showing that i have lost this one and apply for a new passport ,whereas i am going to apply for uk student visa probably in january.Will it affect my visa application if i consider a new passport before one month of submitting visa application in embassy ?regards billy stay blessed.(on the hand my passport have got visa from many other gulf countries and when i visited there nobody really ask me about the removal sticker on my passport.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

sabbysabb said:


> what about if i change my passport now by showing that i have lost this one and apply for a new passport ,whereas i am going to apply for uk student visa probably in january.Will it affect my visa application if i consider a new passport before one month of submitting visa application in embassy ?regards billy stay blessed.(on the hand my passport have got visa from many other gulf countries and when i visited there nobody really ask me about the removal sticker on my passport.


But you are applying for a UK Visa. There is a lot of talk in UK about cutting down on the number of non E C people travelling to the UK. Other countries may not have the same criteria about entry by foreigners.

In particular Student visa are now one of the hardest to get. The UK Government has, in 2014, refused application from students wanting to attend one of over 700 'colleges' that have been deemed as only being used to get into the UK.

The UK Border Agency will look into any case that gives them concern and an overstay in another country may be one cause.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## sabbysabb

Zhongshan Billy said:


> But you are applying for a UK Visa. There is a lot of talk in UK about cutting down on the number of non E C people travelling to the UK. Other countries may not have the same criteria about entry by foreigners.
> 
> In particular Student visa are now one of the hardest to get. The UK Government has, in 2014, refused application from students wanting to attend one of over 700 'colleges' that have been deemed as only being used to get into the UK.
> 
> The UK Border Agency will look into any case that gives them concern and an overstay in another country may be one cause.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


billy you are right in this case i do agree with you but could you please ellaborate the other part of my question. what about if i change my passport now by showing that i have lost this one and apply for a new passport ,whereas i am going to apply for uk student visa probably in january.Will it affect my visa application if i consider a new passport before one month of submitting visa application in embassy ?regards billy stay blessed.(on the hand my passport have got visa from many other gulf countries and when i visited there nobody really ask me about the removal sticker on my passport.THanks AND stay blessed


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

sabbysabb said:


> billy you are right in this case i do agree with you but could you please ellaborate the other part of my question. what about if i change my passport now by showing that i have lost this one and apply for a new passport ,whereas i am going to apply for uk student visa probably in january.Will it affect my visa application if i consider a new passport before one month of submitting visa application in embassy ?regards billy stay blessed.(on the hand my passport have got visa from many other gulf countries and when i visited there nobody really ask me about the removal sticker on my passport.THanks AND stay blessed


What you do is up to you. Personally I am against any subterfuge in any way.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

